# Raptors @ Warriors, Nov. 14th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........10:30 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0090.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1218.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0415.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0424.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1005.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-warriors-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 07 -- 14 November 2006
Raptors (2-4) @ Warriors (4-3)
_Two small back courts battle Tuesday night in Oakland as the visiting Raptors face the Golden State Warriors. A poor performance in Sacramento behind them, the Raptors hope to get a win in the second of a five-game road trip. Raptors head coach Sam Mitchell has made a line-up change, inserting combo guard Fred Jones into the top-5 and putting Mo Peterson on the bench. New head coach Don Nelson continues to tinker with the Warriors roster but has them scoring 102 points per game and are shooting .475 from the field, good for fifth-best in the NBA. The surprise for the Warriors this season has been the strong play of Latvian forward Andres Biedrins, averaging nearly 7 and 7 in 24 minutes of play. Not so hot is Colgate product Adonal Foyle, rumoured to be on the verge of being bought-out, possibly before Christmas. The game tips-off at 10:30 on Raptors NBATV._​</td></table>​


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Raptors better win this match. Now that would be a great birthday present.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hopefully Parker/Ford/Jones can keep up with Baron on defense, or else this could get ugly.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I seriously doubt we win this one...especially with the way the Warriors have been playing so far.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Should be a high scoring affair...if the Raps can keep up.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors are playing well, but a few things that might give the Raptors the advantage:

1. Chris Bosh. Dude ought to tear up the young inside of the Warriors.
2. W's are still figuring out their roles on this team. 7 different starting line-ups in 7 games. I know the Raptors recently moved Mo Pete to the bench, so perhaps both teams are still figuring it out.
3. Baron Davis has logged major minutes this season (granted, he did get some rest at the end of the Warriors' last game vs. Detroit).
4. Jason Richardson is still getting in shape after missing all of training camp, recovering from off-season knee surgery. 

Feel free to drop by the Warriors thread for this game.

Good luck, Raptors.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Troy Murphy looks like a hockey player in that picture!

How is for going to match up with Davis?

We should play Bargs vs Biedrins.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TJ Ford is going to have a tough time guarding the much stronger, and much more physical Baron Davis. Hopefully we can pull through.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> We should play Bargs vs Biedrins.


i have no idea why but i laughed my *** off when i saw that...maybe cuz they're both tall and white and crazy...i don't know...
good luck tonight...as a warrior fan i have this weird feeling before every single game against teams that are better than their record shows...a la the case of the raptors...i'm actually a raptor bandwagoner myself...if that even makes sense...i started with vince and hopped on the bosh bandwagon since he and villanueva won me my fantasy league last year


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

All I hope for is a competitive game, no 20 point half time deficits

again, we will have little answers for JRich and Baron, so hopefully Bosh will get more touches with the smallish Golden State frontcourt

btw....Biedrins starts at center for GS, wow???????


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It wouldn't be like most times we've played the Warriors but I have a feeling tonight's will be a exciting game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> It wouldn't be like most times we've played the Warriors but I have a feeling tonight's will be a exciting game.


 We've had a few exciting games against the Warriors... I remember a couple overtime games in recent memory too.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Didn't we come back from 16 down in the 4th quarter to beat them in OT three years ago? We only allowed them to score 4 points in the 4th quarter if I'm not mistaken. Jalen Rose broke his hand in the second half but managed to stay in the game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a feeling that this game will be a long game for us raptor fans


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Well the first time we played them last year we got walloped 117-91, then they beat us a couple of weeks later, 108-98, the one in which Jose Calderon almost had a triple-double. The year before we split the season series with them, so I guess we're 1-3 against them in the last two seasons.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

good luck you guys.should be a good game


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm really looking forward to this one. _really_ looking forward to it. i'm interested to see mop come off the bench, for one, but i'm more interested to see andrea bargnani in light of what (i think) we might've seen versus sacramento. i thought _he_ would start tonight, too. but it'll be interesting, i'm sure it will.

peace

p.s. and happy birthday anniebananerz, whether we win or lose. but i'm sure we'll win... after all, i'm glad jalen showed mo how to handle this last year. so i'm sure morris'll come out like gangbusters tonight... all for your birthday, too. just watch.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

ballocks said:


> i'm really looking forward to this one. _really_ looking forward to it. i'm interested to see mop come off the bench, for one, but i'm more interested to see andrea bargnani in light of what (i think) we might've seen versus sacramento. i thought _he_ would start tonight, too. but it'll be interesting, i'm sure it will.
> 
> peace
> 
> p.s. and happy birthday anniebananerz, whether we win or lose. but i'm sure we'll win... after all, i'm glad jalen showed mo how to handle this last year. *so i'm sure morris'll come out like gangbusters tonight... all for your birthday, too. just watch. *




If that is the case I hope eveyday is anniebananers birthday.....happy 16th


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

we might actually win this this one......that is all.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> The Raptors better win this match. Now that would be a great birthday present.


Happy Birthday Annie!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I dropped $30 on this game...GO RAPZ!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

firstrounder said:


> I dropped $30 on this game...GO RAPZ!


 lol... at the Hawks game, I sat beside this guy who put $250 on the Raptors. Hope that **** doesn't happen to you lol.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I really think the Raps have a good chance here. Bosh hasn't had a huge game in a while, he's due to explode on someone and the Warriors' weak interior D provides him with a perfect chance. Our guards will have to do a better job defensively if we want to beat these guys, because their backcourt can light it up. I wouldn't be surprised to see JC get a lot of minutes, specifically to shut down Baron Davis. The keys to this game is to give the ball to Bosh as often as possible, and to make sure their guards don't catch fire. If we can take care of those, we have a good chance of stealing one on the road.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Didn't we come back from 16 down in the 4th quarter to beat them in OT three years ago? We only allowed them to score 4 points in the 4th quarter if I'm not mistaken. Jalen Rose broke his hand in the second half but managed to stay in the game.


Yea I remember that, wat a great 4th quarter, i think they only scored 2 pts, anyways for the people that don't have Raps TV, you can watch this game on Giraldillo Tv on sopcast


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

golden state is much improved this season. if davis can buy into the system they might play spoiler in the west for a round or two.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

flushingflash said:


> we might actually win this this one......that is all.


if you guys can keep up.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> if you guys can keep up.


Well you can't really argue that the warriors are a quicker team. I mean Ford is lighting quick, Jones physicaly is very simlar to Barond Davis in almost eveyr way, J-rich is quicker then our other wings, but osh is much quicker then all your bigs. This one will be an extrmemely fast-paced game with what I expect to be a huge scoring game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> if you guys can keep up.


If we can stay up more like it.

Damn, this game won't be over until like 1 o'clock.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Classic quick start we are so accustomed to from the Raps.

zzzzzzzzzzz.

Does anyone else think Fred Jones is NOT the one who should be inserted into the lineup? Here's my reasoning - it seems that every time he comes into a game he misses his first few shots...if we're trying to solve our problem of starting slow, he isnt the answer.

And as I type this he misses 2 3 pointers early.

Jones is great off the bench...KEEP IT THAT WAY.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

WTF are we doing?

Bosh is playing terrible...heck everyone is!

We have about 6 turnovers already!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

another great start

5 minutes in still havent hit a FG 0/7, 6 turnovers :dead:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Sam Mitchelll has yet to call a timeout, WTF is he thinking???????????????


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Fire Him.

Now.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

they're effectively taking our only threat, Bosh, out the game,

still haven't hit a FG, but have 7 points with 5:12 to go in the quarter :biggrin:


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't believe Bargs is in so early, its not like Rasho is lighting the world on fire with his play.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

GS hitting there shots, wide open uncontested threes

18-10 GS


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bargnani with the offensive rebound and putback :clap: 

ugly game on both ends, but Raps at least making a game of it

21-15 GS


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

GS shooting 67% from 3, lets see if any defensive adjustments will be made


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

the more I watch Ford, the more I despise him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TRON said:


> GS shooting 67% from 3, lets see if any defensive adjustments will be made


why make adjustments? I think the players are doing a good job mainting a double-team on Foyle.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Calderone, Barganani, Garbajosa, Jones, and Mo out there for the Raps

29-21 GS


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta be one of the strangest quarters I've seen in a Raptors game.

Bosh needs to work on getting into triple-threat position before he gets the pass. Getting the pass and squaring up takes him too long. He knows he should keep square.

Bargnani looks like he might have a nice one.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn...TJ with 3 TOs already?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by trick !
> 
> why make adjustments? I think the players are doing a good job mainting a double-team on Foyle.


LoL :laugh: 

Bosh with only 2 points, I think Nellie is doing a great job taking our best player out the game

this has got to be the lamest excuse for an uptempo team I've ever witnessed


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I miss Mike James!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I want to see a lineup of Bosh, Rasho, and Bargs tonight.

They'd have nothing close to an answer for that size.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

fronting Bosh in the post, immediately sending help is really causing problems for him


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Calderone is one of the few bright spots this year, 

Bosh with and 1

37-33 GS


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

GS announcers joke that they'd rather see TJ Ford back in the game :laugh:

Raps on an 11-6 run

41-37 GS

TJ back in


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

GS by four with arout 7 mins to go in the 2nd, 

bosh off reb put back


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Garbs long three, raps 44-41

5:56


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bosh with 9 and 10

Garbajosa with the three!!!!

Raps take first lead of the game 44-41


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon looks goooooooood. Wow, what a start he's had.

Raps with the lead. Warriors looking like *****_cats_.

Bosh could go for a 20/20 night if the game stays close.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Bosh Grabbing lots of rebounds at least


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

There we go..


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

parker for three, Raps 49-46


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raps up to 49 FG% after getting off to a cold start

guarding the three pointers a lot better

sharing the ball a lot better on offense

54-48 Raps

Jones heating up a bit


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Ford to garbs, cut for an easy basket, 51-46

Peitrus gets a two

jones for three!

54-48


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

5-18 1st Q
13-17 2nd Q so far


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This game is insane, is it late and am I drowsy, or is this an actual NBA game?


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

58-52, time out warriors, Davis to take some foul shots


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

hahahaha....west coasters live on a different planet


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bosh hitting the offensive boards tough tonight, has 12/10 double double in the first half after getting off to a cold start


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Its actually sometime Monday there


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow what a turnaround.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah Bosh is Killing it so far, I just tuned in the 2nd quarter, from what I read, if the raps werent shooting 75% so far in the 2nd, they'd be screwed


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Dunleavy's lighting us up


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raps with a season high 37 in the 2nd quarter with 1:30 to go

threes keeping GS in the game, Dunleavy hits, turnover Toronto (TJ again)

58-56 Toronto


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Finally the Raptors are scoring like they're supposed to.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

30-11 Raptors!! (rebounding)


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

GS announcers making fun of TJ, has a two on one fast break and drives the same side as Parker, and gets blocked by Baron

Bosh cleaning up the boards again after a TJ brick

biggest lead for T.O 62-56 at the Half

41 points in the second quarter for the Raps


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

swurv said:


> Dunleavy's lighting us up


And Bosh is eating him like pancakes at the other end.

This has to be the loosest NBA game I've seen in months. Both coaches letting their players play through slumps and decide on plays/non-plays.

This game could easily eclipse 220 points tonight.

And Sam: put Bargnani back in!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

trick said:


> the more I watch Ford, the more I despise him.


...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow Bosh has more boards than the entire Warriors team combined, that's insane

c'mon I wanna see more Bargs in the 2nd half!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Big Big second quarter by the Raps..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JS03 said:


> 30-11 Raptors!! (rebounding)


Hard to get too excited against this miniature NBA team but holy ****, that is utter dominance.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *JS03 !*
> 
> 30-11 Raptors!! (rebounding)


no way, we got 30 rebounds already, we must of had atleast 10 offensive boards

GS is a small team, it's rare to see a team that is smaller than the Raps


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, how much does Golden State hate Adonal Foyle to keep the poor guy on the bench in a game like this?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Bosh being guarded by Pietrus and Dunleavy both closer to 2/3's . . .now _that_ is small ball.
That zone was only a problem until the end of the first quarter , now we're tearin it up. Could Mitchell have actually coached someting? I think so.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ Yes, props to Mitchell

credit due fo sure


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargnani should start the second half. Do it, Sam. Do it.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ I'm liking what Garbajosa has been bringing tonight, Bargnani was looking good too no doubt

Bosh/Garbajosa/Bargnani Frontcourt?????? :biggrin:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

starters back in to start the second

TJ with the brick then gets blocked on the next possesion, time to bring in Calderon


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Peitrus sits after picking up his 4th

Bosh with Dunleavy on him 

Parker hits a jumper Raps up 66-61


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

momentum shifting to GS, no timout though

and Fred Jones picks up offensive foul

Sam, timeout Mofo


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

GS takes the lead.. =/


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

11-4 run puts GS up by 1

Bosh's offensive rebounding again keeping us in it, he should get 20 boards tonight

TJ with two jumpers in a row

Raps up 70-67


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh all over Bargnani during the time-out.

Bargs having a hell of a time trying to keep Biedrins off the glass.

That'll probably end the night for Mago.

Strange flow to this game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bargs getting killed on the boards by Biedrins.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh is fiery right now. His eyes are lit up.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Bosh all over Bargnani during the time-out.
> 
> Bargs having a hell of a time trying to keep Biedrins off the glass.
> 
> ...


They should play Bargnani at SF with Bosh just to see the results it has against Golden State


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Garbo looks pretty good out there.

Warriors taking a wagon load of threes.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Garbo looks pretty good out there.
> 
> Warriors taking a wagon load of threes.


Of all games for Dunleavy to get his offense back a little


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh and one!


I never really contemplated that we might lose this game.

We'd better ****ing win this game.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh with the Offensive board, the basket and 1!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

8 minutes left and it feels like crunch time already.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

How was that a foul... omg


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Man oh man, Baron Davis coming to life.

Raps gotta settle down and get the ball back inside.

Might be time to put Rasho back in.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

whats the score


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

97-90 W


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This is when Raptors have to learn how to play defense... BDiddy's been smoking lately

Bosh is on a mission though, hope u guys can pull it off


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

GS on a 12-2 run...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Need to stick Jones or Calderon on Davis.

Raps gotta go inside for ****s sakes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Another ****ing three-pointer.

PLEASE go inside. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

what is that like 8 straight 3 attempts, all of them missed?

If thats the best they can muster after a timeout, Im sorry, but Sam's gotta take some blame.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

the wheels fall of in the 4th. nothing new for the raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

102-91 Warriors


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Warriors hit another three from the same goddamn corner.

105-91, 3 minutes left.

Looking bleak for the Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> what is that like 8 straight 3 attempts, all of them missed?
> 
> If thats the best they can muster after a timeout, Im sorry, but Sam's gotta take some blame.


You've got kind of a one-track mind, eh?

Inexcusable decision making by the Raps right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, on the bright side its a 20/20 game for Bosh.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

god this team reeks.

this is painful.

They arent even trying anymore.

getting schooled in every aspect

And I lose my $30 after it looked like it was in the bag.

#@#$#%#%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

2:38 left, Raps down 15 points.

*HORRIBLE* loss.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

outscored 31-12 so far this quarter.

Can't start, can't finish.

We got schooled by a Golden State team missing Troy Murphy and for all intents and purposed J-Rich (non-factor tonight due to his injury)

Embarassing.

Sam Mitchell is not the person who should be at the helm of this team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta question why three-point shooting Garbajosa is on the floor in the second half of the fourth when our biggest strength this game was going inside.

Gotta question why we insist on doubling post players and leaving shooters open in the corners. No rotations to speak of.

No interior presence.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps shooting 20% from the floor in the fourth, 0/8 from three.

Looks like the first quarter.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Gotta question Sam Mitchell


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

argh. painful to watch us crumble like this.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> Gotta question Sam Mitchell


Please stop with that. Bordering on spamming the board right now.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

For anyone who listened to the Swirksy show today...

Some guy is getting a free Blizzard!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> argh. painful to watch us crumble like this.


This kills me much more than the Kings game.

The Warriors were rolling over for us and we showed we have no idea how to win.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> argh. painful to watch us crumble like this.




i thought raps fans would be used to it by know. we have crumbled in the 4th too many times, it seems as though nothing has changed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

uke:


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Please stop with that. Bordering on spamming the board right now.


I can't believe you just wrote that. Thats ridiculous.

I think I've made 3 or 4 posts today that question Sam Mitchell being the right fit to coach this team.

I have every right to. This is a Raptors forum, so how is that spam? Where else can I post about stuff like that than here?

Come on man, Its not like I started 10 threads on the subject.

Don't take your frustration from this game out on me.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

look on the bright side, better than 0-15 start


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Disappointing loss.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> I can't believe you just wrote that. Thats ridiculous.
> 
> I think I've made 3 posts today that question Sam Mitchell being fit to coach this team.
> 
> ...


Well you want to fire Sam five minutes into the game because Bosh keeps turning the ball over (requiring it's own thread) then you make three posts in a row saying the same thing.

If you want to fire Sam fine, but don't fire him all over the board.


Anyways the Jones/Peterson change up basically meant nothing. Neither player stepped-up.

Makes me wonder if we are really a jump-shooting team or just a dumb team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Zoltan said:


> look on the bright side, better than 0-15 start


1-15, sheesh, give us _some_ credit. 


Biedrins changed this game on his own. Great performance for him tonight.

Raps have turned the ball over 38 times in two games leading to nearly 60 points by the opponents.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

man, this team is so frustrating to watch....we own the boards in this game and still come away with a loss...Bierdrins just killed us tonight with his rebounding, they hit 3s but that shouldnt have been a surprise considering they were 6th in the NBA in 3pt percentage. If they had Murphy in this game, certainly would have been over earlier for the Raps...still falling in love with that 3 pointer and Chris hardly had any sets for him on offense...Chris played his heart out tonight, i feel for the guy...

the defense isnt working, there appears to be no offensive sets to this team esp. late, we start slow and end slow.......i doubt we win a game on this road trip...if we end up 2-13 by the end of this month (which is reasonable considering the teams that we're playing), Sam's gone and Bryan's looking for a new coach...so is it Adleman, Iavaroni, or someone else?


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i wonder what colangelo is gonna do first .....make a trade or fire sam.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

damn, Bosh with 23/22 in the loss, 10 offensive!!!!!!!

Biendrins(sp.) looked impressive tonight, definetely foul prone, but I thought he was pretty active around the paint and on the boards.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

flushingflash said:


> i wonder what colangelo is gonna do first .....make a trade or fire sam.


hehe, i was thinking the same thing...if you watched the game, there was one point where the camera panned over to BC in the stands and he didnt look to happy and was sorta bobbing his head up and down...did not look happy at all


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh had issues early last year with turnovers as well but as the season wore on we started to rely on the pick and roll more and Bosh fell into his comfort zone. Right now it seems like we're just in such a ****ing hurry to get the score tilted towards our team that we are too busy to run a set or survey the court.

Our entire second half was rushed. Why are we rushing against a team like this? We had them. If there was any game to take advantage of our size it was this one yet we play small ball and let them shoot threes through our hearts. The trend is that we seem to cater our game to our opponent rather than play consistently.

I'm not giving the Warriors much credit I suppose. They moved the ball just like you'd expect a Don Nelson team to. Lots of extra passes, lots of good looks, nice use of screens by Dunleavy Jr., good finds in the corners, big game for Biedrins. But ****, come on, I know we're better than this.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Tough loss, guys. Between Biedrins holding his own (somewhat, considering Bosh had a 20-20 game) and Mike Dunleavy keeping the Warriors in it while Baron and J-Rich were struggling (and while Monta was sitting in foul trouble), this was a gut check game for Warriors fans.

I thought Mo Pete looked good coming off the bench for you guys. I was impressed with Anthony Parker, too. Overall, you guys just weren't hitting shots (although there were a few streaks there where I was worried you'd never miss a shot). 

Good luck to the Raptors the rest of the season.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

TJ Ford a pass first point guard? I dunno bout that, seems like hes lookin for his own this year. He took 14 shots this game, which was the most by any of the Raps. Another major point is we are gettin too many turnovers. We had 19 assists and 19 turnovers. Bosh had a big game.10 offensive rebounds.He almost had a triple double 23 points 22 rebounds and 7 Turnovers  jk. These losses have been really hard and frustrating to watch. Atlanta game was tough, then the game against the Kings was worse and tonights game just had to top it off. Hope we step it up on Friday, althought it will be very tough.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, that was a weird game, in every sense of the word. Some patches of play to showcase the good and the bad. I don't know what it is, but maybe we've thrown _that_ many games away in late periods for me to almost be borderline used to it. ****s me to no end, but dammit, we are the Raptors. That needs to change.

Biedrins is really coming good for the Warriors - I liked the look of him out there. Of course, he wasn't wearing a Raps top. Bargs had a tough time against him, but he'll learn.

Chris must be as frustrated as the next guy. Struggled early but really picked it up, and so did the team. Really nice to see him work hard all night on the boards and inside.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm definitely not going to just blame TJ out there tonight as Jose took his fair share of shots as well, but this was the kind of game where having Darrick Martin on the court might've helped (if he wasn't such a defensive liability).

Very frustrating to watch our guys looking at each other with that "what now?" expression for almost a whole fourth quarter. I don't know how you can get so lost in such an easy game.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

f*** another loss


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoltan said:


> look on the bright side, better than 0-15 start


That 0-15 start was more exciting and entertaining than this start.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Who-C said:


> TJ Ford a pass first point guard? I dunno bout that, seems like hes lookin for his own this year.


TJ was never your classic pass first point guard. People just assumed as much because he's small, can't shoot, and quick.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Very frustrating to watch our guys looking at each other with that "what now?" expression for almost a whole fourth quarter. I don't know how you can get so lost in such an easy game.


:headlesschicken.jpeg:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

For those who didn't get to see the game on RapsTv I can tell you it was not really a good game for the Raptors.

Raps came out flat AGAIN and found themselves down early. GS was also missing shots and it could have been worse. GS had no inside presence except Biedrins (Murphy and Diogu injured) and he was dominating with his rebounding and energy. The athleticism of a limping JRich, Pietrus, and Monta Ellis caused us big problems on the perimeter.

Why did we explode in the 2nd quarter? Mainly because of foul trouble on Biedrins, Pietrus, and Ellis who all picked up a quick 3 fouls and had to sit out the second. This also forced GS into a passive zone D in the late first Q to try and protect them from fouls.
Dunleavy was guarding Bosh for most of his O rebounds.

Second half GS played their guys and took back control. GS won 3 of the 4 quarters.

Yes, some of the Raps broke out of slumps in this game but it was short-lived as they kept chucking 3's in the fourth quarter and went cold.

Biedrins looked like an all-star except he can't shoot at all. Monta Ellis is super quick and GS plays Baron off the ball most of the game which helps their O flow. Dunleavy got hot after a slow start and hurt us offensively, while giving it all back defensively.

Should have been a win against a weakened GS club in deep foul trouble early. They blew us out late and stopped even trying to score in the final two minutes, just running out the clock.

I'm sure the Raps will blow out some team with a big shooting night here and there, but that won't mean anything is turning around. Just like the 2nd quarter meant nothing to this game. We are a bad team right now and that won't change until a couple of players can really step up a level and become stars. Bargnani seems to be our only hope.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I didnt watch the game, but from listening I listened to the radio broadcast, maybe people can correct me:

Garbo had a good offensive game but how was he defending? Was Bidrich[sp?] his man? 

This game will be watched by every team in the league on how to guard bosh. He had an ok game scoring but he cant be expected to average 20 rpg and will get tired very quickly. It seemed that the Raptors didnt run a single play for Bosh. No wonder he is upset with everyone else. 

Turning point in the game was when Bidrich went 4-4 from the line, seemed to really pump up the crowd and got the team back in it. 

Reminded me of a game that the Raps wouldve played last season, hold a lead for 85% of the game and in the last couple of minutes just completly lose our ability to make a shot/defend. 

TJ seemed like he was in contol more then the last couple of games. If TJ can slow down and really start to play like we thought he would, Jose keeps on developing where does that leave Roko?

It is going to be a long season if we continue to play like this for the whole season.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

there's no confidence on the floor. we're playing shy and scared. never thought putting 12 professional players together would be so difficult. 

but we do look uncomfortable with/in these losses. maybe that's the silver lining: as individuals, we're not used to struggling so badly.

peace


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I'm definitely not going to just blame TJ out there tonight as *Jose took his fair share of shots as well,* but this was the kind of game where having Darrick Martin on the court might've helped (if he wasn't such a defensive liability).
> 
> Very frustrating to watch our guys looking at each other with that "what now?" expression for almost a whole fourth quarter. I don't know how you can get so lost in such an easy game.


I am sure Jose shot 4 for 8.....8 shots is not to many......and he is shooting the ball well.

It was the worst 4th quarter I have seen any team play.....that many jump shot attempts in one quarter was horrible.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Honestly, how hard is it to play barely passable defense all game? Or at least in crunch time? Has this team already given up on playing D? "Okay, we played defense for two and a half games, that's our quota for the month." It's not like closing games out is a foreign entity to these guys, so what's good?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The second half made me want to vomit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

trick said:


> the more I watch Ford, the more I despise him.


 

*looks at signature...

Nice to see the group growing nicely


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anyone gonna make a "i'd rather have ridinour" club? I'd join that


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

my favourite line of the game....

41 points in the 2nd quarter, 57 points the rest of the game


----------

